# Our new kitten



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG...how adorable is she (assuming it is a she)!! I love the second picture of Griff and Pixi.....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love the picture of Griff and his new little buddy.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

How cute. That is nice for the two of them !


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm absolutely in love. It makes me want another kitten, which I can't have, lol.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Pixi is adorable. Love that picture of her and Griffin snuggled together.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Pixi is so cute...what happened to the rest of the litter? Did you find them homes?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

janine said:


> Pixi is so cute...what happened to the rest of the litter? Did you find them homes?


Unfortunately no - we tried and the local Humane Society and SPCA gave the neighbor a total run-around so they are loose and run between our houses. I give them breakfast and he gives them dinner.

We had the Mama cat spayed through an organization called ABC (Animal Birth Control) and will spay Pixi's sister probably next month when they are 4 months old. It was $40.00 for the spay and included a rabies and distemper shot. All the rest are boys - it was a litter of 5 plus there is a Daddy cat and one other adult male. 

They are all friendly and social so if anyone local would like one, let me know. Neighbor had them inside but was unable to contain them as his weight room only had a divider. He has 5 small dogs so is unable to keep them inside. They are currently 3 months old, born the end of July and very, very cute.

Life has changed around here - Pixi gets into everything but seems to like the bathroom best - she is fascinated with any drips coming from the faucets. When I leave the house and at night she is contained in Griffyn's large crate complete with litter box and food and water. I still can't 100% trust her as she finds electric cords irresistable. She's still a baby but as you can see by the photo, Griff loves to play with her. It only took about a week to get them introduced properly. I was very surprised.

Here they like to play together with this toy I bought for Pixi.




 
This was much earlier on - I think we had her a week here - she is obviously not afraid of the dog:


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok that video was hilarious ! Grif is soo kind.. he shares so freely .
I do think you could submit that to America's home video .
The music choice matched perfect !
Thanks for sharing !


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I think they are going to be the best of buds. Both are super cute.

A big thanks to you and your neighbour for taking care of these strays.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a truly, adorable little kitty. And they do seem to be such friends. Thanks for saving her.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Love the pics of your new kitty and Griff! She is beautiful! Glad they're getting along and so quickly. It was kind of you and your neighbor to take care of them.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How cute!! She looks like a great little kitty!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Those videos are precious!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Those videos are too cute! What a riot!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG, I love the videos


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG, the videos are so cute! If I had those two, I wouldn't get anything done all day. I'd just sit and watch them play! Great choice of music. What's the name of the toy. I think I need to get one.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pixi*

Your Pixi is just adorable and it looks like Griff thinks so too!!

What great pictures and videos.

Is there any cat rescue that might take the mother and babies in?

Where in New Jersey are you?

I googled Cat Rescues in NJ
http://www.google.com/search?source...TSNA_enUS370US370&q=Cat+Rescues+in+New+Jersey


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

We are in Monmouth County - I will see about the folks that have adoption clinics at Petsmart but need to speak with my neighbor first. 

Pixi's brothers and sister are running loose but stay close to his and my house since we both feed them. They are HUGE compared to Pixi who doesn't have to fight for her food. Well.. they don't fight but there's competition so they gulp it down. Since it's getting cold out their coats are quite plush and the neighbor keeps a small dog crate with a blanket on it on his front porch for them to stay warm in. They are actually doing quite well. The parents have become downright FAT. :doh:

I know the neighbor has called the ASPCA and Humane Society as well as at least one other rescue and they all gave him the royal run-around. It seems they only want the neglected ones.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Pixi and Griff are so cute together! Love the video.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you - I am having way too much fun watching them together. House has gone to pot - oh well! LOL


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome, awesome pics and videos of Grifyn & Pixie!!! Just called my son in to watch again with me....just hysterical, your Grifyn is sooo patient, just like my Nitro would be.....very very lovable they are together....you should be enjoying them...the house will be there next month ::


----------

